

Net Neutrality: President Obama's Plan for a Free and Open Internet - uptown
http://www.whitehouse.gov/net-neutrality

======
vlucas
I am glad Obama is finally speaking up on this, but man. He sits on the
sidelines for years without strong support for net neutrality (other than his
original campaign promises), while the EFF takes up the charge fighting for
net neutrality, and now it's "his plan"? Huh?

~~~
ganeumann
"It is amazing what you can accomplish if you do not care who gets the
credit." \-- Harry Truman

I don't care whose plan it is, so long as it gets done.

------
danielrpa
Nothing like a major republican victory for the president to come back to
life. Thumbs up for the "new" plan!

